# The Mythical Selle Italia C64 finally arriving.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Here is a copy of an inquiry I made to Selle Italia regarding the C64 saddle. It won't be 64 grams although will come in under 80.

Juan:



Your message below to Selle Italia was forwarded to us as their agent for North America; I hope you will find this acceptable.

After a long wait the new Selle Italia SLR C64 saddle is finally in production with the first shipment of these saddles scheduled to leave Italy next week for North America to one of our distributors QBP, have your favorite bicycle dealer order QBP part number SA5184 if you would like to purchase one of these new saddles when they arrive. Since the first shipment is only ten of these saddles and the next shipment coming to North America will not be until the end of April I would have your dealer place the order today.



Let us know if we can be of any further help with Selle Italia saddles.





Regards 

Bob 

ProNet, Inc. 
910 N. Cambrian Ave. 
Bremerton, WA 98312 
U.S.A. 
Tel: 360-782-2463 Fax: 360-782-2479 
North American Agents For SELLE ITALIA, ELITE & ALPINA RAGGI, KORE and AMBROSIO


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I wonder what the price will be. I suspect remortgaging the house will be necessary.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I've been told.*

$400 not the most cost effective way to save 61 grams over a standard SLR. 



Trevor! said:


> I wonder what the price will be. I suspect remortgaging the house will be necessary.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

How is that for an advertising fudge up, hey guys lets pre name this thing to be 64 grams. Oh **** now that we made it, it's heavier! DOH!

Kyle


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I noticed in several adds Selle Italia has placed an *+/-8% on all their saddle weights this year too. I think they took a bit of flak for advertising the carbonio at 125g and having it weigh upwards of 140g.


----------

